# Pheasant hunting 2018



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not a good year for pheasant hunting. Our group of 3 managed 12 birds in 2 days in the SW. Small bunches here and there. But did a lot of walking to find them. Saw quite a few hens which bodes well for the future if they make it through the winter. Other hunters at the motel said the same. Still it was nice to get out after skipping last year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just look forward to seeing a bird or two... thanks for the update, Ken...


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Hoping for better reports as wx changes and crops get harvested. Planning on Nov. hunt. Hope to see this site get jump started again............ :thumb:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DonC said:


> Hoping for better reports as wx changes and crops get harvested. Planning on Nov. hunt. Hope to see this site get jump started again............ :thumb:


That would be nice it was a great forum


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I haven't been to ND pheasant hunting in about 4 years. But my friends out there say they are seeing more than in the past few years. Which is a good sign. Hopefully CRP or some other program makes a comeback.

Hope everyone has a safe and fun season. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

yes.....I hope the farm bill has more conservation items in it. Probably won't. We will probably go back one more time after deer season. By then the corn and flowers should be off and more birds should show up.


----------



## Outdoor RN (Aug 22, 2016)

Any pheasant around? Any reports, not spots. I used to go to ND years ago..... late 99 through 2009, then 2013....birds really took the hit with no CRP and loss of a lot of PLOTS from what I experienced. I was able to scratch out 9 hunting solo in 2013, but I didn't see the birds along old haunts or heading for roosting cover in eve like the old days....is it worth a trip? Reports say bird numbers really really low.... any advice? South central is where I have hunted in past, below 94. I was hoping to come out over Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Outdoor RN (Aug 22, 2016)

Well my ND pheasant trip was a great trip. Did well...11 dead, but I missed quite a few. Poor shooting was my downfall for not getting 12. Oh well...ND>SD. :thumb:


----------

